

FB vs Foursquare - ivankirigin
http://giantrobotlasers.com/post/977974430/fb-vs-4

======
sanj
Astoundingly successful ad system?

I have found the ctr painfully low.

~~~
ivankirigin
Paid acquisition is a very popular way to get apps traffic. CAC is less than
ARPU for those who use it most. The brand advertising is some of the most
engaging on the internet. The amount of money means it is successful for
Facebook. The rate of increase in spending means it is successful for
advertisers. That Facebook hasn't turned its whole site green for the next
shitty Hulk movie makes it an effective success for the user, relative to
others.

------
joshwprinceton
what is 4 rhombus?

~~~
whodareswins
@ikirigin Fourdiamond? <http://twitter.com/dcurtis/status/21598768075>

@dcurtis 2 char is better than 3. Also, their logo is a diamond
<http://j.mp/bsF5F3> (◊ = option-shift-v)
<http://twitter.com/ikirigin/status/21599774307>

